# Lindsey Vonn - als Sharon Stone / ESPN The Magazine Cover 11.2010 (3x)!



## Tobi.Borsti (30 Nov. 2010)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Lindsey Vonn*



 

 

 ​


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2010)

rattenscharf :thx:


----------



## Q (30 Nov. 2010)

gelungen, sehr schön gemacht! Flotte Beine hat die sportliche Dame  :thx:


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2010)

Besser als das Original :thumbup: :thx: dir Tobi


----------



## Tokko (30 Nov. 2010)

für die Hübsche.


----------



## mechanator (9 Dez. 2010)

sehr gut gemacht danke


----------

